

Bundestag Inquiry into BND and NSA (WikiLeaks) - senorito
https://wikileaks.org/bnd-nsa/press/

======
hackercurious
I am not quite sure what all the implications of this link are about, but the
puppy photo is sure cute. German Shepard with American flags for ears and a
German flag tongue.

